# Goat ate bailing twine.



## Chebird (Jul 29, 2020)

Good morning,

Yesterday, my husband noticed bailing twine hanging out of our Oberhashli's mouth. He pulled out about three feet, but then the goat was uncomfortable, so Hubby cut the string off at his mouth. We don't know how much is still in him. We just lost his brother last month due to urinary calculi. It was devastating. We love these guys.

Do you think he will be alright? I'm very worried.

Thanks!

Holly


----------



## secuono (Jul 29, 2020)

Maybe. If it doesn't pass in a few days, things might be bad.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 29, 2020)

Give it some mineral oil and see what comes out.


----------



## MuldrowHomeFarm (Jul 29, 2020)

Please keep us updated. You might contact your vet about giving him a laxative.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 29, 2020)

Do you use bales?  If so measure a string.   None is good but, at least you MAY have an idea about amount.   Since they have multi stomachs, you could have issues with cud.   How old is he?


----------



## Chebird (Aug 11, 2020)

Well, it's been a while and he seems perfectly fine. If there was going to be a problem, shouldn't it have happened by now? And THANK YOU all for your helpful and caring replies.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks for update.  Glad it all worked out fine!


----------

